# Jewelry, what are your favorite styles and pieces? Jewelry shown is not my personal collection.



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2021)

I, whilst working, always wore costume jewelry.  I enjoyed mix matching pieces.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Della (Jul 24, 2021)

You have many beautiful things, Pam. That pearl bracelet!


----------



## Gaer (Jul 24, 2021)

I don't like to wear jewelry.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2021)

I wear 2 rings and pierced earrings when I go out. Sterling is preferred to gold, but I have both .. and I like natural stone.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 24, 2021)

Della said:


> You have many beautiful things, Pam. That pearl bracelet!


Not my jewelry, dear friend.  Things I selected from Pinterest.  It's too hot to wear any jewelry.   LOL


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 24, 2021)

I like the top bracelets and the pearl one.....but I'd never wear them.
Too much for me.

Just my hoops.  And my $10 watch.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 24, 2021)

Daily, I wear a ring and a watch.  When I go out for a special occasion I will either wear pearls or my engagement ring and a diamond tennis bracelet my husband gave me.


----------



## jujube (Jul 24, 2021)

A simple pair of white gold hoops for my ears (I've recently switched from yellow gold to white gold) and 1 or 2 rings.

I do have several long beautiful bead necklaces that I loop around my wrists to match my outfits.  I seldom wear a necklace or chains anymore but I have a few.


----------



## Della (Jul 25, 2021)

I rarely wear any jewelry because I'm allergic to nickel which is in most metal mixes, even my wedding ring.  Occasionally I'll wear a necklace on top of a blouse or sweater, but even then I have to make sure it doesn't touch the back of my neck. 

 I always wanted to be one of those women who accessorized every outfit, with jewelry, scarfs and perfume, but I'm too lazy. I put on pants, top, shoes and maybe a touch of lipstick.  Kroger is lucky I don't show up in my pajamas.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 25, 2021)

I have a lot of jewelry and used to wear it every day. But all the years of living in the country I hardly wore it ever. Then I moved here and started wearing it again but once I had to wear a mask all the time, I felt what does it matter. My first husband bought me a lot of gold items and I still have those. I tend to like more colorful costume jewelry and wear it now and then or if I am going somewhere. Which is rare unless it is shopping.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 19, 2021)




----------

